# NCB on van insurance



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

Can i use car NCB on van insurance.

I've got 7 years no claims on my car but i want to use on my van is this possible? 

thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yulee said:


> Can i use car NCB on van insurance.
> 
> I've got 7 years no claims on my car but i want to use on my van is this possible?
> 
> thanks


Can't see why not, but check with the insurance company your dealing with for the definite answer...


----------



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

Andyblue said:


> Can't see why not, but check with the insurance company your dealing with for the definite answer...


Thanks for the quick reply - they ringing me back as i was busy at the time.

thanks


----------



## ishaaq (Apr 30, 2010)

majority of the times no. i couldn't use my car NCB on my van and vice versa.


----------



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

Just spoke to them and they will "mirror" it.. some insurance company don't but the company i went with are specialist so was lucky.. 

he also said i can "mirror" them for my car also. so 8 years NCB on a van insurance + car


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Yulee said:


> Just spoke to them and they will "mirror" it.. some insurance company don't but the company i went with are specialist so was lucky..
> 
> he also said i can "mirror" them for my car also. so 8 years NCB on a van insurance + car


Good news then :thumb:


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Up to each individual insurance company. My window cleaner has a transit connect on max ncb, he wanted an estate car but his insurers wouldnt transfer the bonus. suggest that you speak to a local insurance broker and let them find a market for you.


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I had mine mirrored from full NCB on the car to full on the van in the first year.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I also had to start from scratch again despite having max no claims, but that was 13yrs ago...perhaps some companies are more flexible now.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Swapping NCB between different policy types (private car, van, even motor trade) very much depends on the individual insurer.

Generally they aren't transferable, but there are some insurers that will. In my experience, companies that deal with both car and van insurance tend to be more flexible in their approach.


----------



## Yulee (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone!


----------

